# Norwegian: Jeg heter



## bieq

Hello,

Could someone phonetically transcribe "*jeg heter*", please? I am a bit confused about the pronunciation.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Magb

Phonemically speaking it's /'jæj ²he:.tɾ/. "Jeg" is often shortened from [jæj] to [jæ] when unstressed, and I think for most people /e:/ is somewhat lower than cardinal [e] and usually a bit diphthongized; I think I pronounce it something like [ɛə]. In addition to that the /h/ may be elided in quick speech, so a highly informal pronunciation could be something like [jæ'ɛətɾ]. Pronouncing it [jæj'he:tɾ] is fine, though.

Edit: that final /ɾ/ is syllabic, so "heter" is a two-syllable word.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Just being nosy, that is "My name is"... right? (I am called)


----------



## Grefsen

Alex_Murphy said:


> Just being nosy, that is "My name is"... right? (I am called)



Yes, you are correct Alex.   

The english translation for "*Jeg heter*" is "My name is" (I am called).


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> Yes, you are correct Alex.
> 
> The english translation for "*Jeg heter*" is "My name is" (I am called).


 
Just being difficult... Technically, it would be more proper to use "My name is" than "I am called" as a translation for "Jeg heter", since what you are called and your name doesn't have to be the same thing, does it? What you "heter" is your name and nothing else. The direct translation into Norwegian of "I am called" is "Jeg kalles", a phrase which in many cases would imply that it's not your real name.

But now I guess I'm quite far from the topic - and nitpicking. Sorry.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hey osk, the reason we mentioned "I am called" is because it's more literal that way..

Jeg - I
heter - am called

Ég - I
heitir - am called

etc etc, the verb 'heitir/heter' is 'to be called', but we don't say that, we say "My name is" instead.
We aren't ever suggesting to use "I am called" rather than "My name is", we're both native English speakers
The reason I put it was that's how it looks to a native English speaker, and because of the possibility I might have been wrong it becomes obvious as to how such a mistake was made.


----------



## oskhen

Alex_Murphy said:


> Hey osk, the reason we mentioned "I am called" is because it's more literal that way..
> 
> Jeg - I
> heter - am called
> 
> Ég - I
> heitir - am called
> 
> etc etc, the verb 'heitir/heter' is 'to be called', but we don't say that, we say "My name is" instead.
> We aren't ever suggesting to use "I am called" rather than "My name is", we're both native English speakers
> The reason I put it was that's how it looks to a native English speaker, and because of the possibility I might have been wrong it becomes obvious as to how such a mistake was made.


 
Ok, sorry, I didn't think very far there. Very unnecessary post from me.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Don't worry!  We're all like that at times, I've told exactly basic stuff to other English people on here assuming they were foreign and then realised and had to delete it before they saw it


----------



## dinji

Etymologically heit- is a perfectopresent form of a verb "has been called/named" or the like from a reduplicatin perfect tense *hehait


----------



## bieq

Hey,

Thank you, guys! Norwegian pronunciation is killing me. Does anybody know where I can find something related to its phonology? It'd be extremely useful, since I am familiar with the IPA. 

Tusen takk!

Ben


----------



## Grefsen

bieq said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thank you, guys! Norwegian pronunciation is killing me. Does anybody know where I can find something related to its phonology? It'd be extremely useful, since I am familiar with the IPA.
> 
> Tusen takk!
> 
> Ben



*Hei Ben! 

*I can definitely sympathize with you about the difficulty of Norwegian pronunciation.  What has been helping me a lot since I returned back from Oslo 4 1/2 months ago is using the internet to listen to spoken Norwegian.  I listen to a lot of Norwegian radio while I'm at my computer and also watch Norwegian television whenever I have the time.

I don't want to get too off topic here, but if you would like the links to some of the *norsk *sites that I frequent, send me a PM and I would be more than happy to share them with you. 

*Lykke til! *(Good luck)


----------



## Södertjej

I think Okshen's explanation was quite useful . Jeg heter, like jag heter in Swedish, is not a passive form, even if it can be translated as I am called. Whereas "jag kalles", Swedish "jag kallas (för), is a passive verb form. Besides the subtle difference in meaning there's the grammar nuance as well and I think it's important to point that out for beginners that may turn to this thread in the future.


----------

